# Mit neuem H100 CPU 10°C wärmer



## Askard (11. Oktober 2012)

*Mit neuem H100 CPU 10°C wärmer*

Hallo zusammen,
Da mein H100 nach einem 3/4 Jahr bereits das 2. Mal!!! Defekt war habe ich von meinem Händler einen neuen erhalten.
Der Neue weist aber eine spürbar schlechtere Kühlleistung unter Last auf.Alter H100 ca. 45-50°C, jetzt ca 55-60°C (Profil 1).
Im Idle habe ich die selben Temperaturen wie beim Alten.

Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen könnte?
Habe eigentlich echte keine Lust das Teil wieder zu tausche vor allem weiß ich nicht ob mein Händler (Arlt) mir den wegen den 10°C tauscht.


----------



## Erok (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit neuem H100 COU 10°C wärmer*

Hattest die CPU vor dem Einbau der  neuen H  100 gründlich gereinigt auf  der Oberfläche ? Nicht dass da noch restbestände von der alten Wärmeleitpaste drauf waren und sich dadurch unebenheiten ergeben haben. Wobei ich kaum glaube, daß das am Ende satte 10 Grad ausmacht.

Gruss  Erok


----------



## Netboy (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit neuem H100 COU 10°C wärmer*

Ich will dir die Freude nicht nehmen aber ich hatte selbst 3 Stück in 6 Wochen 

Schau mal ob der Kühler richtig sitzt bzw ob ein Fussel , Haar oder was der gleichen auf die Paste gekommen ist


----------



## Askard (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Mit neuem H100 COU 10°C wärmer*

ja cpu hab ich sauber gemacht 
und ja kühler sitzt richtig, hab ihn grad nochmal abgeschraubt, kurz drunter geschaut und wieder hingeschraubt

keine Lust ihn wieder zu tauschen -_- ,hab keinen anderen Kühler für meine CPU da

EDIT:
habe gerade das Rätsel gelöst, das Tool (Siderbar Gadget von Obmu2k) mit dem ich die temps ausgelesen hab liest falsch aus und zeigt alles zu warm an. 
Hab grad mal wieder CoreTemp gestartet und gegengeprüft (30°C Idle und 49°C mit Core Damage). 
Danke trotzdem für eure Antworten


----------

